# Dog peeing on my bed in the middle of the night!



## Jhunting (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello!
I adopted a 1-1.5 year old maltese male about a month ago. At first he had a few accidents, which I chalked up to stress of the new environment. However, he has settled in quite nicely since then. There is really only one problem. In the middle of the night, he sometimes pees on my bed. He knows how to wake me up to let him him out (which he does a couple times almost every night) but every week or so I seem to find a new pee spot on my comforter. He is left out in the house during the day (but does not have access to the upstairs) with our other two dogs for up to six hours and has never had an accident during these times. Any ideas as to why he is doing this and what I can do to stop him? He also pees on towels that are left on the floor in my bathroom.


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

He might not be 100% fool proof house trained yet. I would recommend not letting him sleep on your bed until he is more reliable. Also, make sure you wash your comforter and anything else he pees on with special enzyme cleaner. It's designed specifically for pee. If you wash with regular detergent, he will be able to smell the pee still, which will make him want to pee there again. As far as working on his house training, make sure you are taking him out often enough and that you praise him and give him treats when he goes outside. You can also take him out right before bed and limit his water near bed time so that hopefully he won't have to go during the night.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If he only pees on the bed and on towels left on the floor, I'd probably just restrict his access to the bed (perhaps crate him at night) and make sure not to leave any towels on the floor. Don't give him water for a couple of hours before bedtime, and make sure he goes out to pee right before bed. What have you used t wash your comforter? It could still smell like pee to him (dogs have incredibly sensitive noses), making him want to continue to pee there.

Edit: Yes, what Pynzie said! The above post went through while I was still typing this one.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

This would have happened to me ONE time!! Period!! No second "chances" in this dept. DO NOT allow your maltese onto your bed unless you are WIDE AWAKE to watch him. PERIOD! When you are in bed, & getting sleepy for bed, simply put "fido"(don't know his name) into a pet-safe area...I would use a kennel myself. I would make sure that the last thing that I did before I went to bed was to let the dog/s outside to go potty, then, blow them kisses goodnight as I put them all up for "night-night" time, then, I would march upstairs, do my bathroom ritual, & stumble to my bed to pass the heck out...on CLEAN BEDDING!! Not much else would send me into a different dimention of "pissed-off", if, after all of that, when I got into bed, & found out that it had been pissed all over by my dog!!!! *bursts into flames* I would...simply NEVER allow the situation to happen again were it me, &, if I did, well, as stated above, I wouldn't take my eyes off of them. My bed, if nothing else, happens to be MY HAVEN...I don't want piss on my special place!! EVER!! Its a "NO PEE ZONE"!!!
Also, pick up ALL towels from the floor...you MUST be 2 steps ahead of the dog at all times, or else, they WILL fnd the "loopholes", & try to figure out where they can take a quick wizz that you may not notice right away. Take that kid outside 8 more times during the day than what you "think" it should be...sometimes prevention is the best cure. I wish you luck!!

ETA - Pynzie & Cran BOTH beat me to this post...but..between the 3, I think many options are given!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, have you had him checked for a UTI? A dog that's 1-1.5 years old doesn't usually have to go out twice in the middle of the night, and if I read the original post correctly, you said that he usually wakes you up a couple times each night to go outside to pee. That seems a lot.


----------

